# Buying plants online



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

can anyone recommend a website that sells plants in a package mainly a package meant for a 30g tank? ive looked on the buy/trade forum but havent found anything they are all sold by the time i notice one that interests me. i cant even post a WTB since i dont have 25 posts... so if anyone can help that would be great.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Mattatbest,

Here are two that have gotten good comments from members here at APC:

Aqua Botanic
Planted Tank Resources


----------



## oheresy (Feb 10, 2009)

I've purchased many plants from Aqua Botanic. I've gotten many snails and snail eggs on the plants though, so the plants should be rinsed. I purchased their plant disinfectant to prevent getting more snails in my aquarium. The plant quality is really good though.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is another web site worth checking out http://www.sweetaquatics.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=110. I've bought from them once with good results and plan to place another order soon.


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

cool guys thanks for the help i was searching through google prior to posting this thread and i didnt see any of those sites on my search.
sweetaquatics seems to have the best deal i'll be placing an order w/ them soon
thanks again!


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

buy your plants from members here....seriously...great deals and a fairly good selection.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Mattatbest
Welcome to APC.
Why don't you list the plants that you'd like to buy?
A lot of members here have plants for sale.
You could save some money buying here.
Charles


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

i would love to do that but im new to the FWplanted scene so i dont know the names of all the plants. 
wich is why i'd just like to buy a package of different types of plants and like i said above i dont have 25 posts so i cant post in the buy/sell part of the forum.

unless one of you guys have a package for sale shoot me a pm


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Matt
You're at 21 posts now. Almost there.
Here is a terrific tool to help you decide which plants to buy:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/
I use this almost daily.
Good luck
Charles


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

You could buy from AquariaCentral.com and the people on that forum will sometimes put a package together for you. Check out Customdrum & Addicted2fish on there. They're fantastic!


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm not too fond of Aquabotanic, ordered twice and each time the results were mixed. First time, some plants were good but others were melted. Second time, most plants were melted and tons of snails. They're based in Oregon, but the plants had plastic sleeves from a Florida nursery so I'm assuming that the plants traveled cross country to Oregon and back to the East Coast to NY. I might just buy from forum members to get the best available. Before you hurry to buy off a website you should know what you're buying to ensure that you have the right water parameters.


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Exactly. Always do your research before you purchase something to make sure you can keep it alive.


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

i usually always read up on things before i put in my tank except the FW scene is alot different then the saltwater scene. i notice alot of you write out the whole scientific name for plants that i cant even pronounce and if i cant pronounce it, it usually just slips right past me. a member was nice enough to ask me to write out my tank specs and maybe i should have some better luck so here it goes.

tank:30g long
co2: pressurized using paintball tanks i bought my regulater from GLA
substrate: eco-complete + driftwood
Lighting: T-5 nova extreme FW version has about 78w altogether i believe
filtration: Rena xp1 canister filter w/ filter pads and bio media

i think thats about all you need to know if im missing something please let me know. even if you dont have a package for me list some plants that you think would go great w/ my tank that would be awsome!


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

I list the scientific name because sometimes there are multiple species with the same common name, so it gets confusing. If you do a google search for the scientific name, sometimes you can find the common name too. 

Suggestions for plants:
Anubia Nana (attached to driftwood)
Rotala Colorata or Indica
Ludwigia Repens
Singapore Moss (Vesicularia Dubyana)
Any crypt species
Blyxa Japonica
Aponogeton Crispus
Echinodorus Cordifolius (Radican Sword) or a Grandifolius Sword


----------



## vangel34 (Sep 17, 2009)

I recently ordered from http://www.aquariumplants.com and was very pleased with my order. The shipping charge is fair and they have a great selection. You can also read reviews from other people who have received that particular species to get an idea if they were happy with it.

If you don't find what your looking for from members here or from our LFS then you may want to check out their site.


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

lildark185 said:


> I'm not too fond of Aquabotanic, ordered twice and each time the results were mixed. First time, some plants were good but others were melted. Second time, most plants were melted and tons of snails. They're based in Oregon, but the plants had plastic sleeves from a Florida nursery so I'm assuming that the plants traveled cross country to Oregon and back to the East Coast to NY. I might just buy from forum members to get the best available. Before you hurry to buy off a website you should know what you're buying to ensure that you have the right water parameters.


I also had a bad experience with Aquabotonic.
I ordered a few plants ($9+) from them, proceeded to the check out and found the shipping charges to be $27. I can ship the same amount of plants anywhere in the continental US for under $6 via Priority mail.
Bad thing is, the shipping charges are hard to find and don't show up until check out.
I complained and they graciously cancelled the order.
Charles


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I have recently placed an order from aquariumplants.com as well, and was quite happy with it. Processing didn't take too long, and I got the order quickly, even up here in Alaska. All my plants were very healthy. I did end up with some snails from the order, but other than that, no real complaints at all.


----------



## Mattatbest (Sep 14, 2009)

tarantulaguy that spider is nasty looking i just had a nightmare that had to do with a couple huge spiders :O

i did make a purchase of plants i should be recieving it on wed. i ended up going w/ customdrum from a diff. forum but i believe he's also on this one? anyways i cant wait to get my package and set up the tank!


----------



## jamesstill84 (Mar 29, 2009)

Customdrum is a great guy to work with and is VERY generous. You made a great choice.


----------

